# help ID this crown imperial pint?



## diggerdirect (Sep 13, 2010)

I recently recovered this pint jar from the cellar of a house that is to  be torn down, can't seem to locate it in my Red Book (#9)

  aqua pint sized canning jar marked

  CROWN
  (8 pearl crown motif)
  IMPERIAL
  PT












  Back side near base has a '10' embossed and the base has a triangle with  '3DH' inside. Metal screw band and glass lid that is embossed:

  MADE IN
  CORONA
  CANADA




















 I like to reference my items when listing them if possible, guess I need to get the updated version, lol.
 Any help appreciated....Al


----------



## diggerdirect (Sep 13, 2010)

oops, Base has a diamond not a triangle, tried to edit but dont see the button...Al


----------



## towhead (Sep 13, 2010)

One thing is certain, your pix turned out really nice....!!!  -Julie 

 P.S. The EDIT button disappears after a while.


----------



## LC (Sep 13, 2010)

I have some of these jars , but the lid as well as the jar is embossed differently . Mine is not embossed Imperial on the jar , and is not embossed Corona on the lid .


----------



## LC (Sep 13, 2010)

WELL , MY PICTURES AREN'T AS GOOD , BUT HERE IS THE JAR I WAS REFERRING TO , IS IT IN YOUR BOOK , AND IF SO WHAT IS THE ESTIMATED VALUE OF IT ? THE QUARTS I HAVE ARE ALSO EMBOSSED THE SAME AS THE PINT I HAVE


----------



## LC (Sep 13, 2010)

The top


----------



## LC (Sep 13, 2010)

And the bottom .


----------



## diggerdirect (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi LC,  It appears your jar is redbook #695.  The description is as follows:

 695...MADE IN CANADA (Crown Emblem) CROWN
        smooth lip Glass insert & screw band
        insert: Crown emblem,Many sub varieties exist.......................HG,QT,PT, clear....$2-4


 You didn't say if yours was clear but I am assuming it to be....Al

 PS..I also will say mine is red book #9, an older version I think 10 has been out for some time now so the values? could well be taken with a grain of salt. These Canadian Crown jars listed run the gauntlet from $2-4 up into $50-60+ range.


----------



## LC (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello Al , and thanks for your response, this jar is clear , didn't figure it was worth much . Some of the quarts I have are a light blue or aqua , and I think one or two of the pints might be as well . I use this one to throw the quarters in . I emptied it in order to take the pictures of it . I bought a box of them at a flea market about ten years ago . Some more boat anchors to clutter up the building .  Thanks again for the info .


----------



## diggerdirect (Sep 13, 2010)

Your welcome LC, I'm not much of a 'jar' man myself, but in the course of digging quite a few turn up, actually I've dug a few  pretty good ones over the years and many 'moderate' ones in the 5-10 dollar range but hey, they pay the gas & (sometimes) lunch so I usually cart 'em home!
   I also have the 'loose change' jar, we were in what was thought to be a privy, turned into a well that apparently was filled with rocks, bricks, ect.....but were finding some decent old shards....2 days & 20 feet later the only thing whole was an 1858 mason & a couple slicks, had to keep it, lol  []

 Al


----------



## LC (Sep 13, 2010)

Goodness , a lot of work for such a small prize . That would probably be my luck . I have never dug a whole privy . Found one that was bull dozed off a hill in Cincinnati once, only about two feet of it left regretfully, I did find a few small pontiled medicines and a nice Wilke paneled squat , I think that is what you would call it . Found another paneled one as well as about eight other pontiled squats all of the blasted things were broke . It sure was fun digging in all that pontiled glass , only time I have ever had that privilege .

 Not much of a jar man myself , had actually bought the Crowns at that time for resale . I like glass from Cincinnati , more so the sodas , but I have bitters , flask , and medicines as well as anything else that might catch my interest . Can't really buy a lot of good bottles anymore due to the lack of funds !


----------

